# Rear wheel drive conversion



## 91SERHondaKiller (Aug 28, 2002)

This might sound crazy, but is it possible to convert a 91 sentra to a rear wheel drive car, cause that would be bad ass!


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah...got about $10-15K handy?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you would be better off converting it to AWD


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

AWD ownz the street man!! Oh that idea isn't exactly realistic for the $$$.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *AWD ownz the street man!! Oh that idea isn't exactly realistic for the $$$. *


It would probably be less expensive to convert to AWD than to just RWD.

Anything is possible. How much money you got?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

funny enough, I was kinda wondering a similar thing. I see lots of GTI-R drivetrains for sale and they always come with the AWD trans. I always had this brainfart of getting one and sticking an IRS out of some donar car in there. I've seen a kit for a RWD Focus(or Fuckass, depending on what language you speak), so why couldn't I make it work I thought. Plus the fact that I'm a package designer for Roush doesn't really help in keeping my imagaination from running away sometimes. I say if you have a second car and about a year or two to tinker, HACK AWAY!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Geo said:


> *It would probably be less expensive to convert to AWD than to just RWD.
> 
> Anything is possible. How much money you got?  *


That's why I put the $$$ signs there. Not exactly the cheapest thing you can do. And definately not easy!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sounds expensive! Hopes you got long $$$$


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Wow! Where is everybody's sense of adventure? While I agree this conversion would cost money, I don't believe this would cost losts of $$$$. If we take a page from the hot rodders book, those guys can build wicked fast cars for a reasonable and sometimes dirtcheap price. Are we just not that ingenuitive without a bottomless pocket? Here's how I price out this project: GTI-R drivetrain-$1500, Sylvia IRS-$1000 tops, Sylvia driveshaft + custom cut down to size- $300, Exhaust- $800, Lots of your time and elbow grease- well, do I really have to insert the "PRICELESS" phrase here. The only thing that really makes this project a pain is time, but some of your turbo guys have spent more money and time between getting the turbo installed and tuned correctly. BUT, my disclaimer is this, this conversion is DEFINITELY NOT FOR THE AMATURE!!!!!! But someone with some fabrication skill and a little imagination, I think it could be possible for around $5000 and maybe 18 months of work. Hell, I even already have a re-package for the exhaust thought out in my head. Is $5000 too much? Consider the ricers with $20,000 in their body kit and paint w/no performance, to me, $5000 for a bad-ass AWD converted B13 is cheap!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, so where exactly would you route the driveshaft hmmm?? Not an easy task to say the least.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, there's already a tunnel for the exhaust, so, you run the driveshaft down that, now ditch the fuel tank in favor of a trunk mounted fuel cell. You're gonna be chopping up the back for the IRS anyway, so make some nice mounting brackets for the fuel cell while your back there. Now, we have this exhaust left. Take 1" pipe and cut it in half and section it as wide as you see needed, do the propper math to get the volume you'd need to equal 2 1/5 round pipe. Route it right underneath the the drive shaft, it should only stick out under the car a little, but not too much. The only thing left for some trully good old fashioned fabrication is the shifter linkage. that would be the fun part!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

91SR20DE, you seem to have this thought out pretty good, so I say to you go for it!


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Yeah......Thought out yes, the time and motivation....no.....


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *Yeah......Thought out yes, the time and motivation....no..... *


Lazy bastard. 

Well, you seem to be good at spending _other_ people's time and money. 

Your exhaust idea wouldn't be so swift. But solving that wouldn't be so hard. Oh, and you would have to spend almost double for a GTi-R engine and gearbox.

I agree it woulnd't be all _that_ hard. It would still be quite expensive (probably closer to $10k) and all for a car that would be worth about $5k when done (maybe).


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873574479

This isn't the first one I've seen on Ebay for this price. Yes I admit I am lazy, very lazy, very very very lazy.....I've see that exhaust work mon through fri on a '96 Mustang, most people know it as the Boss 460 concept ( http://www.supercars.net/cars/[email protected][email protected]$Mustang%20Boss%20Conceptg.html ) its how they got such a huge exhuast required for 850+ hp to come out of a side exhaust. But all these ideas are just the designer in me. Carrying them out is usually the job of the guy in the prototype area, those guys can usuall make anything work!!


----------



## sixties (Jul 27, 2015)

*awd tranny in 2wd sentra*

ok i hear everyone going crazy to go awd but what about using an awd tranny in my 2wd b14 sentra.
i stripped off the transfer box and mounted with a slight mod to the casing and using the auto tranny sub axles which worked after a tad bit of fabrication again and also the rear mount got stater issues though wanted to kno if the awd starters are different.
mounting the starter seems the same but it is too far from the flywheel wont engage, also the starter works from behind the engine as opposed to front with the 2wd box.
CONVERSION NERDS YOUR HELP IS NEEDED NOW ITS MY ROAD CAR !!!!!!!!!


----------

